# PHP ports FreeBSD



## Systems (Jan 28, 2011)

FreeBSD bug in /usr/ports/lang/php5, not installed.. no search of ports.. help... all programs good installed.. a php5 not installed...


----------



## vand777 (Jan 28, 2011)

Please provide more information about the problem.


----------



## Alt (Jan 28, 2011)

vand777 said:
			
		

> Please provide more information about the problem.


I bet he talking about this:
	
	



```
# portaudit -Fa
auditfile.tbz                                 100% of   65 kB   59 kBps
New database installed.
Affected package: php52-5.2.16
Type of problem: php -- multiple vulnerabilities.
Reference: <http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/2b6ed5c7-1a7f-11e0-b61d-000c29d1636d.html>

Affected package: php52-5.2.16
Type of problem: php -- NULL byte poisoning.
Reference: <http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/3761df02-0f9c-11e0-becc-0022156e8794.html>

2 problem(s) in your installed packages found.

You are advised to update or deinstall the affected package(s) immediately.
```

Now he trying to get off this bugs with
	
	



```
#portsnap fetch update
[...blahblahblah....]
#
```
Then
	
	



```
# portmaster php52-5.2.16

===>>> Currently installed version: php52-5.2.16
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/lang/php52

===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for lang/php52 in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for lang/php52 from ports
===>>> Initial dependency check complete for lang/php52

===>>> Starting build for lang/php52 <<<===

===>>> All dependencies are up to date

===>  Cleaning for php52-5.2.17

[B]===>  php52-5.2.17 has known vulnerabilities:[/B]
=> php -- NULL byte poisoning.
   Reference: <http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/3761df02-0f9c-11e0-becc-0022156e8794.html>
=> Please update your ports tree and try again.
*** Error code 1
```

So its really not installing for a while (somewhat about week or two...)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 28, 2011)

But lang/php5 (PHP 5.3.5) should work just fine.


----------



## VoViK (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,
you can remove portaudit or run portupgrade with disable VULNERABILITIES.

```
portupgrade -m DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes php52
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 30, 2011)

VoViK said:
			
		

> Hi,
> you can remove portaudit or run portupgrade with disable VULNERABILITIES.
> 
> ```
> ...



Well, yes, but it's a good idea to warn that this is disabling a safety feature to allow installing a program with known vulnerabilities.  It should not be done lightly.  Especially with something like PHP, where vulnerabilities result in subverted machines abusing the rest of the net.


----------



## Systems (Jan 31, 2011)

All, not problem. Servers FreeBSD download php-5, thanks.. no longer allow this .. Thank you!


----------



## Systems (Jan 31, 2011)

```
# cd /usr/ports/lang/php5
# make install
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for php5-5.3.5
===>  Extracting for php5-5.3.5
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for php-5.3.5.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for suhosin-patch-5.3.4-0.9.10.patch.gz.
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: php-5.3.5.tar.bz2
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for php5-5.3.5
=> php-5.3.5.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://dk.php.net/distributions/.
fetch: http://dk.php.net/distributions/php-5.3.5.tar.bz2: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch from http://de.php.net/distributions/.
fetch: http://de.php.net/distributions/php-5.3.5.tar.bz2: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch from http://es.php.net/distributions/.
fetch: http://es.php.net/distributions/php-5.3.5.tar.bz2: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch from http://fi.php.net/distributions/.
fetch: http://fi.php.net/distributions/php-5.3.5.tar.bz2: Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch from http://fr.php.net/distributions/.
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for php5-5.3.5
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for php-5.3.5.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for suhosin-patch-5.3.4-0.9.10.patch.gz.
===>  Giving up on fetching files: php-5.3.5.tar.bz2
Make sure the Makefile and distinfo file (/usr/ports/lang/php5/distinfo)
are up to date.  If you are absolutely sure you want to override this
check, type "make NO_CHECKSUM=yes [other args]".
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 31, 2011)

Remove /usr/ports/distfiles/php-5.3.5.tar.bz2 and try it again. This sounds like a partial download holding things up.


----------



## Systems (Feb 1, 2011)

/usr/ports/distfiles/php-5.3.5.tar.bz2
no nothing, the system is clean


----------



## Alt (Feb 1, 2011)

Remove old distfiles
	
	



```
rm /usr/ports/distfiles/php*
```

Then try again
	
	



```
# cd /usr/ports/lang/php5
# make clean all install clean
```


----------



## Systems (Feb 1, 2011)

not.. FreeBSD install, download ports, and failed install php5. not good..=\


----------

